# Touble Selecting Gears



## Kochilin (Jan 11, 2005)

*Trouble Selecting Gears*

I am having trouble getting my M6 into 1st or Reverse when the car is at a dead stop (obviously, since you'd never try to shift into them while moving, duh....sorry). The car is simply refusing to go into the gear unless I FORCE it. I might as well be trying to shift into second during CAGS. I asked the dealer and he says that there are no recalls/TSB's that he can find. I found a TSB regarding the issue, but the TSB does not apply to my VIN. Now the dealer claims that they can't duplicate the issue. I faxed them the TSB notice that I got from the NHTSA. Now I am waiting for them to call me back. Anyone else have a similar issue? 

 F R U S T R A T I N G !


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

When you say dead stop, do you mean after the car has been parked? 

I had a similar issue with my car. Couldn't get it into reverse -- but putting it into another gear and bumping the clutch just enough for the car to move would correct it. 

This happened a handful of times under 1000 miles -- but hasn't been a problem since. By the way, this hasn't happened when stopping at a traffic light or anything like that.


----------



## Kochilin (Jan 11, 2005)

*Gear Trouble*

When the car has been parked but also when parallel parking. Or if I have to turn around in a driveway (3 point turn). Seems like all slow speed to stop shifts.


----------



## II-Savy (Jan 12, 2005)

Trying to get into reverse from a stop is hard in almost ANY car. It's because most cars do not have an auto sycro(sp) for reverse. Just let go of the brake and get the car to move like an inch. Reverse will pop right in. Like that other guy said also, you can go forward for a bit then go to reverse. Sometimes I even put it in N and then move my body back and forth in the seat and it falls into reverse.


----------



## Goat666 (Oct 3, 2004)

If you do a search, someone asked a similar question a while back. I have the same problem. It basically said you need to line up the synchros by , while started, shifting into 3rd and 4th. It does the trick for me. I only have the problem when the car is cold.


----------



## Kochilin (Jan 11, 2005)

Not to sound rude, but I know how to drive a stick. Its not having my foot on the brake and trying to force it into reverse. Maybe I wasn't specific enough in my first post. The WHOLE gearbox locks up. I get neutral only. It won't go into any gear. I have tried applying different amounts of clutch, so that eliminates the clutch not engaging from user error. If the car is rolling it does not change the situation. Rocking seems to sometimes help, but this is just crazy that my car (with 4500 + miles) is getting worse. The TSB states "...there is the potential that the pressure plate bolts have worked loose and/or there is air in the clutch slave cylinder system." The dealer doesn't seem to want to check this because he claims he can't find the TSB. I know there is a difference between a consumer complaint TSB and an actual GM issued one. WTF "service" :shutme department?


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

I've only got about 400 miles on my '05. I've been driving manual transmissions for years and I've noticed a similar problem. Reverse and 1st are a bit difficult to get into sometimes. I ran into one other problem though. Coming from a 5 speed, I'm used to going all the way over and up to get to 5th... which is Reverse now. Two times I've almost put it in Reverse... I thought they'd have it locked out when traveling over 5 mph or so.


----------



## Duck916 (Nov 12, 2004)

Kochilin said:


> Not to sound rude, but I know how to drive a stick. Its not having my foot on the brake and trying to force it into reverse. Maybe I wasn't specific enough in my first post. The WHOLE gearbox locks up. I get neutral only. It won't go into any gear. I have tried applying different amounts of clutch, so that eliminates the clutch not engaging from user error. If the car is rolling it does not change the situation. Rocking seems to sometimes help, but this is just crazy that my car (with 4500 + miles) is getting worse. The TSB states "...there is the potential that the pressure plate bolts have worked loose and/or there is air in the clutch slave cylinder system." The dealer doesn't seem to want to check this because he claims he can't find the TSB. I know there is a difference between a consumer complaint TSB and an actual GM issued one. WTF "service" :shutme department?


One quick check you can make to see if this TSB applies is to immediately shut off the motor, then see if the tranny goes into gear. The backing out of the flywheel bolts allows the clutch to make very light contact with it, thus making gear changes difficult. If the engine is shut off, there will be no more torque input from the clutch to the input shaft. If the shifter now goes into gear easily, you've verified the problem is probably the one identified by the TSB (or possible a bad clutch slave cylinder, etc.). If the shifter still doesn't want to go into any gear, your problem is in the shift or tranny, and the TSB is not an issue.

Hope this helps. let us know what you find.


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

I had the exact same problem with my SVT. It wouldn't go into reverse unless I turned off the ignition. It also wouldn't go into 1st unless I ran it throught the gears first. I added a new tranny fluid with a friction enhancer that helps the sycronizers allign or something. There is also supposed to be a friction enhancer you can add that the SVT guys called a "tranny cocktail." Hope this helps.


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

Below is a paste from the SVT thread:


GM Synchromesh is supplied by Penzoil and is the same as Penzoil Synchroshift.

Of the various fluids that CEG members have tried and reported on, I don't remember much about Synchromesh or Synchroshift. I suspect that it would benefit from 2 oz of friction modifier. I believe that it is a GL4 gear oil and should be fine.

Here are some of the other products that have been used:

Mercon (factory fill),

Mercon with friction modifier,

Mercon V (with or without friction modifier)(works better with friction modifier)(a semi-synthetic multi viscosity blend similar to ATF+4 except for much less friction modifier), 

Mobil 1 ATF (which is a full synthetic Mercon) with friction modifier (also known as the "cocktail"),

ATF+3 which is already very high in friction modifier and needs no additional (works extremely well),

ATF+4 which is the latest spec from Chrysler and mostly replaces ATF+3 (is either a synthetic blend or a full synthetic, Chrysler won't reveal it's composition)

Ford full synthetic MTX honey colored GL4 (factory fill starting in January 2000 as well as factory fill on Focus)(also specified for replacement or top off of earlier MTX75 transmissions that had Mercon for factory fill)(works best with 2 oz of friction modifier)(some have speculated that this is Penzoil synchroshift's more rare synthetic),

RedLine MTL and MT90 (of the two MTL seems to have a more loyal following)(It is reported tha MTL does not need additional friction modifier while MT90 does)(both are full synthetic)(one is more like GL4 gear oil while the other is thinner more like atf but I don't know which one is which).

I personally have used ATF+3 and Ford honey with added friction modifier as well as ordinary Mercon in my own car. I have Ford honey with added friction modifier in it now. I think that it is about the same as or slightly better than ATF+3. ATF+3 is a huge improvement over Mercon. I have three quarts of ATF+4 to try when it is time to change the fluid again in about another 20,000 miles.


----------



## Kochilin (Jan 11, 2005)

*...And the dealer says.....*

So I got the car back from the dealer...
The dealer claims that they could not find anything but boy, does the car feel different. I don't know if they bled the line, adjusted something that they removed and replaced, or possibly just a CPU reflash (My tuner hasn't arrived yet, so I can't check). But it feels a lot different. They claim they can't find it, but this is the same dealer who told me the metal-on-metal brake noise (which is still there I might add) coming from the rear wheel was a "rock in the rotor". Um...yeah....Thank you Rydell Automotive Group! 

p.s. Please ignore previous post where I praised this GM dealer.


----------



## twolf (Nov 24, 2004)

I have had this problem as well.
It only does it when the car is parked over night (read: COLD) and I have left it in gear when parked. If I have the car in neutral and just use the E-brake when I turn off the engine it is fine.

just my $.02


----------



## RiceEaterFordBeater (Feb 28, 2005)

get a short throw shifter that solved the problem for me. ive also noticed when it is freezing out the car doesnt like to go right into any gear so id suggest letting it warm up if your car is cold


----------



## linux_fan (Feb 19, 2005)

i know what you mean. i had trouble with 1st and reverse for a while, but it turns out that i was just missing the gears. 1st is not all the way to the left and reverse is not all the way to the right. now that i know not to go all the way to the left, 1st is really easy. but reverse is more difficult because of the force needed to get over to the right, but not quite all the way. it's quite a difference from cars i've had in the past. the problem is more noticeable when the car is cold too.


----------



## daver (Mar 22, 2005)

b_a_betterperson said:


> When you say dead stop, do you mean after the car has been parked?
> 
> I had a similar issue with my car. Couldn't get it into reverse -- but putting it into another gear and bumping the clutch just enough for the car to move would correct it.
> 
> This happened a handful of times under 1000 miles -- but hasn't been a problem since. By the way, this hasn't happened when stopping at a traffic light or anything like that.


I have that issue as well on a 2005. It often won't go into reverse when cold unless I bump 2nd, then the cogs align and it slips right into gear. I have about 1300 miles now and I have also noticed that the tranny is developing a certain reluctance to get into 2nd gear. I have have "ground the gears" twice now when shifting with the same pressure I normally use. I don't like jamming the shifts, I like to let the synchros do their jobs, and this 1-2 synchro seems to be getting a bit sticky when hot.

I see references to making fluid viscosity changes, but I seem to have issues now with both hot and cold fluid. Has anyone else noticed this? Any 2005 TSB's known?


----------



## stucker (Sep 22, 2004)

Kochilin said:


> So I got the car back from the dealer...
> The dealer claims that they could not find anything but boy, does the car feel different. I don't know if they bled the line, adjusted something that they removed and replaced, or possibly just a CPU reflash (My tuner hasn't arrived yet, so I can't check). But it feels a lot different. They claim they can't find it, but this is the same dealer who told me the metal-on-metal brake noise (which is still there I might add) coming from the rear wheel was a "rock in the rotor". Um...yeah....Thank you Rydell Automotive Group!
> 
> p.s. Please ignore previous post where I praised this GM dealer.


I had the brake noise also, after only about 500 miles. 
Took it back to the dealer and they replaced the brake pads. I've been brake noise free ever since and this was in August.


----------



## calducce (Mar 22, 2005)

*Rydell?*

Hey Kochilin, are you talking about Rydell in Van Nuys? I just bought my GTO from there and have been having similar issues with the shifter. I've been thinking about bringing it in to see if they can find the problem, but after your post I'm a little scared. There is a Pontiac dealer in Pasadena that I talked to and they sound pretty cool over there. Might be worth it. Another question I had for you. I noticed that you have "Performance Tune" in your "My GTO" section. What is that exactly? When I bought the car they told me that for around 6k you can get 100HP and it's installed and warrantied by GM. I assume this kit comes with a supercharger. Is this something that you did? Or do you know anything about it?

Cheers





Kochilin said:


> So I got the car back from the dealer...
> The dealer claims that they could not find anything but boy, does the car feel different. I don't know if they bled the line, adjusted something that they removed and replaced, or possibly just a CPU reflash (My tuner hasn't arrived yet, so I can't check). But it feels a lot different. They claim they can't find it, but this is the same dealer who told me the metal-on-metal brake noise (which is still there I might add) coming from the rear wheel was a "rock in the rotor". Um...yeah....Thank you Rydell Automotive Group!
> 
> p.s. Please ignore previous post where I praised this GM dealer.


----------



## rworkman98 (Feb 10, 2005)

I've had issues getting into reverse on this and other cars as well, since cars usually don't come with synchronized Reverse. (Reverse is engaged using a counter gear; all other gears are engaged using synchros on the main shaft.) I just shift into 4th, first, then R.


----------



## Snap (Apr 2, 2005)

TexasRealtor said:


> I had the exact same problem with my SVT. QUOTE]
> 
> Texas,
> You running a Goat too or just the SVT?
> ...


----------

